# 95 Maxima GXE



## cshy888 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am new to Maxima. I would like to get info on the car. A friend of mine is selling his 95 Nissan Maxima GXE. It has 120K miles. The engine has no leaks and run strong, fast pickup (V6 engine). But the right rear door has a bad rust problem. It is flaking off. The windshield has scratches. Since it is a all year car, it has rust on the car. The steering seem loose. Brake start to worn out. I dont' know if it is a timing chain or belt. It is a beater daily driver. He wants $2000. 

I don't know if it is worth two grands because of the rusted door. How much to get the right rear door replaced? What you think this maxima worth? Will it start having problem that I keep putting money fixing it?

Thanks.

SHY


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

If the car runs fine, and doesnt have any major mechanical problems then I see that being a really good deal. Unless the way the car looks is really important to you. If your friend has taken care of the car with regual maintenance then you should get another 100k miles out of it.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

if i were u, id lower the price a bit to see how flexible he is, maybe hes in desperate need for money, u never know the persons situation. atleast thats what i do and i usually get what i want, its all part of business. also if he were to ask say that u think ur gonna have to spend some money on the car and that is the reason why ur lowering the price. i bet that within the next 30k ur gonna have to change the water pump they usually go out around 140k-150k atleast they have on the cars ive dealt with. Also, did u check the condition of the belts, tires, wipers anything that u think will go out on the car within the next year. it all should add up to about 200 bucks, maybe more but i dont think so. Also if u have the money ready say that all u have is say $1800 and that ur also seeing some other car for the same price but u like this one better then say take it or leave it, he mostlikely will take it !!! my brother and i do this a lot cause we buy cars and sell them right away, make a profit and not even touch the car, its up to u if u wanna take my advise.

ps about that door where do u live? if u live in chicago area i can help u out with the door depneding on the hole or rust it shouldnt be too hard to get rid of it. all u have to do is if there is a hole, put some metal, grind it, bondo it, sand it, and paint. hehe, made that sound easy huh? and if it just rust even easier !!


----------



## cshy888 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's the situation....My friend is moving to west coast next week. He will not take the Maxima with him. He needs to get rid of it. Meanwhile I need a beater for this winter. Thats why I may want to buy it off of him.

He bought the maxima brand new and had a fuel injector replaced, Strut replaced. I think that's all. The engine seems to be quiet and strong. No oil leaks. AC still working. CV boot is good. I dont' think the belts has been replaced. There is rust on the frame and on the body. The worst rust is on the rear passenger door. It has rusted on the bottom panel of the door. The rust is so serious that I can just peel it. It has to be replaced. I am thinking about buying a door from a junk yard and replaced it. How hard is it to be done? I just need the shell, I think.

I don't want to spend 2k on it and knowing I have to spend more money to fix it up. I think he will take whatever I offer. I just worry about I have to spend thousands of dollar on the car. But I research on the net and found that VQ30 is a reliable engine.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

well, ya this engine is one of the BEST out there, very long lasting. if u go to a junk yard u really never see many of them cause they last so damn long !!! but u shouldnt have a problem finding a door that will fit. The only thing will be the color of it, it might not be the same. As for replacing it, its easy, but u will need a helper. The cost of the door shouldnt go past 80, i got a hood for a buick for 65 bucks, so a door should cost less.

As for the price of the car i went to KKB and checked the price that they would give u if u took it in as a trade in vehicle, the prices were:

ps. i put 130k on it and i didnt click spoiler and such cause i didnt know so i left them blank i did check the alloys tho, cause im guesin it does have them.

trade-in = 1,600 in good condition
trade-in = 1,200 in fair condition

private party value = 3,000 in good condition
private party value = 2,500 in fair condition

If you u know he'll take just about any offer, offer him 1,000 if he then says no, say ok 1,250 no more and if he still says no, say that u checked the value of the car and that by u paying more than 1,300 ur getting ripped off. cause ur still gonna have to spend about $500 to make it run better and get rid of all the rust. 

just make stuff up make him think that ur gonna have to spend a lot of money to make the car run better and that way he will settle for the price.

Plus keep in mind that winter is coming and u might need a new battery and such.


----------



## cshy888 (Sep 12, 2005)

I talked with my friend again about the price. He said the Nissan dealership will take his maxima for $1500-2000. I don't know if the dealership will actually buy a 10 years old rusty car without trade-in. He think he can just sell it to the dealership. I doubt that they will buy it. But I am not sure. Anyone has any idea? Or my friend just bluffed me.

Now, he will sell it to me for $1500. If I buy it from him, I will spend another $1000 to fix it up on new windshield, new brake pads, new rear door, new radio. Do you think it is good deal? I checked on car-parts.com that the rear door cost from $100 to 300 from different junk yards. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL... my nuts ...he bluffing his A$$ off, a dealer always trys to rip people off and they usually do get what they want...the most a dealer would give him for it is 500 at the most and i know this cause my brother worked at one and thats how much they got one for, and LOL, thats the car i am driving now !!!


----------



## cshy888 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I just need someone to confirm that. I doubt my friend can sell his car to Nissan dealership for $2000. I think he did not understand he will need to buy a new nissan from them first. So I just let him to go to the dealership to sell his maxima and see what happen. Most likely, he will have no success. Also, it is too late to sell to someone else because he is moving in one week.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

mostlikely he will come back with the car, and if he does offer him 1000 and tell him that ur gonna have to spend another 1000 to repair it. he should know that hes very lucky to get the car for 1000..right now hes just going with the person that gives him the most for the car...lol, and well he went to the wrong place for that !!!!


----------

